# Darf ich schon los?



## tolate86 (10. April 2010)

Hallo liebe community,

ich bin ganz neu hier, habe nun vor kurzem meine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt. Nun bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher ob ich denn direkt schon hier bei mir zu haus (Niedersachsen) losziehen darf. Besitze derzeit noch nicht den blauen Schein, sondern nur den Schein über die abgelegte Fischerprüfung, dürfte ich also mit einer Tageskarte am Gewässer des hier ansässigen Vereins angeln?

lg


----------



## Hechtjäger FD (10. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

Hi

Glaube nicht das du schon los darfst. Wenn du dir ne Tageskarte kaufen willst mußt du den Fischereischein (Blauer Schein) eigentlich immer vorlegen.


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*



tolate86 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe community,
> 
> ich bin ganz neu hier, habe nun vor kurzem meine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt. Nun bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher ob ich denn direkt schon hier bei mir zu haus (Niedersachsen) losziehen darf. Besitze derzeit noch nicht den blauen Schein, sondern nur den Schein über die abgelegte Fischerprüfung, dürfte ich also mit einer Tageskarte am Gewässer des hier ansässigen Vereins angeln?
> 
> lg



jo du darfst.
in nds reicht die prüfungsbescheinigung und an freien gewässer der perso.
nur nen erlaubnisschein(tages/jahreskarte) mußt du dir noch holen.

antonio


----------



## tolate86 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

Vielen dank erstmal für die schnellen Antworten. Ich werde jetzt nocheinmal im Internet recherchieren und dann gegebenenfalls morgen früh losziehen ;D


----------



## Hoscheck (10. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

Hallo,

Kannst loslegen. In Niedersachsen reicht die Bescheinigung der abgelegten Prüfung aus.

Gruss und viel Spass


----------



## Laurin13 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

bescheinigung + lichtbild ausweiß


----------



## Gardenfly (11. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

Kann sein das einige Vereine nur an Angler mit Sportfischerpass ausgeben, kommt auf die Vereine in der Region an.
Es ist auch bei Ausgabestellen möglich, das sie die Ausstellungsregeln nicht genau kennen, da nichtangelnde Verkäufer(innen).


----------



## eric_d. (11. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

Ich würde auf jeden vorher Fall nachfragen (beim besitzer,Vorstand,etc.)
weil ich gehört habe das man durch die Fischerei abgabe auch die Fischereiaufseher bezahlt.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*



eric_d. schrieb:


> weil ich gehört habe das man durch die Fischerei abgabe auch die Fischereiaufseher bezahlt.



Fischreiaufseher sind eigentlich Ehrenamtlich tätig


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*



Hechtjäger FD schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Glaube nicht das du schon los darfst. Wenn du dir ne Tageskarte kaufen willst mußt du den Fischereischein (Blauer Schein) eigentlich immer vorlegen.



Zwar kenne ich mich mit dem Landesfischereigesetz von Niedersachsen nicht aus, aber ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass Prüfbescheinigung + Kinder-/Personalausweis ausreichen.
Ich würde auch vermuten, dass du den Fischereischein von der Behörde brauchst, schließlich will der Staat immer auch was daran verdienen, wenn du was neues darfst.|wavey:


----------



## TRANSformator (11. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Zwar kenne ich mich mit dem Landesfischereigesetz von Niedersachsen nicht aus, aber ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass Prüfbescheinigung + Kinder-/Personalausweis ausreichen.
> Ich würde auch vermuten, dass du den Fischereischein von der Behörde brauchst, schließlich will der Staat immer auch was daran verdienen, wenn du was neues darfst.|wavey:



Stimmt so in Niedersachsen nicht. Habe den blauen Schein bis heute auch nicht. Bei uns im Verein reicht die Bescheinigung über die abgelegte Prüfung (ist bei uns ein Lichtbild drin). Damit kannste dir dann Tageskarten etc. kaufen. Einige Vereine fordern dann separat nochmal den blauen Fischereischein oder auch den VDSF-Pass....ist dann aber lediglich Vereinsvorschrift. Auf Länderebene gibts hier keine Fischereischeinpflicht, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Zwar kenne ich mich mit dem Landesfischereigesetz von Niedersachsen nicht aus, aber ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass Prüfbescheinigung + Kinder-/Personalausweis ausreichen.
> Ich würde auch vermuten, dass du den Fischereischein von der Behörde brauchst, schließlich will der Staat immer auch was daran verdienen, wenn du was neues darfst.|wavey:



Das ist Niedersachsen aber so, Hauptsache die anderen Bundesländer verraten das mit der Einnahmequelle nicht.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

komme auch aus Niedersachsen und du darfst los.Was ist den der Blaueschein?


----------



## Gardenfly (11. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

Der "blaue Schein" ist ein Pflicht-Schein in den anderen Bundesländern, nach der Prüfung muss man dort den Schein haben um überhaupt eine Gastkarte/Angelerlaubnis zu bekommen.

In Niedersachsen brauchst du den Fischereischein nur, wenn du in anderen Bundesländern angeln willst.Fälschlicher-Weise wird er gerne Bundesfischereischein genannt.


----------



## schmitti53 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

Gesetzeskunde Sportfischerprüfung.
Nicht aufgepasst oder dein Ausbilder war ne Pflaume!


----------



## Knigge007 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

Hi,

also bei uns ISTS VERBOTEN.

Mitm Auto darfst auch erst fahren wenn du den Führerschein da hast, ich würd nicht weil 2-3 Leute sagen ja du darfst gleich beim ersten mal den Schein riskieren...aber muss jeder selber wissen.

Ich wollt im November auch gleich los, und zum Glück hab ichs nich gemacht weils bei uns wie gesagt nich erlaubt ist, *ich hätte nirgends ne Tageskarte bekommen ohne diesen Schein !*


Armes Deutschland.......das die da nichts einheitliches rausbringen können, aber unsere Politker sind ja sowieso zu doof zum sche.....en


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Zwar kenne ich mich mit dem Landesfischereigesetz von Niedersachsen nicht aus, aber ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass Prüfbescheinigung + Kinder-/Personalausweis ausreichen.
> Ich würde auch vermuten, dass du den Fischereischein von der Behörde brauchst, schließlich will der Staat immer auch was daran verdienen, wenn du was neues darfst.|wavey:


 

doch reicht den blauen braucht man für z.b freie gewässer sowie küste. für verbandsgewässer den sportfischerpass!
übrigens verdient der staat in nds nur einmal da der blaue in nds lebenslang gilt |supergri

noch nen link dazu :
http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/por...ischGNDpP57&doc.part=S&toc.poskey=#focuspoint

die meisten vereine verlangen für die fischereierlaubniss nur die sportfischerprüfung zur vorlage. manche wollen aber auch den sportfischerpass.
und wie im link beschrieben reicht die fischereierlaubnis mit perso !!!!


----------



## karpfenalarm (17. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

In Niedersachsen ist der blaue Schein keine Pflicht, heute grad gelernt


----------



## antonio (17. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> doch reicht den blauen braucht man für z.b freie gewässer sowie küste. für verbandsgewässer den sportfischerpass!
> übrigens verdient der staat in nds nur einmal da der blaue in nds lebenslang gilt |supergri
> 
> noch nen link dazu :
> ...



in nds brauchst du dort nicht mal die prüfung nur den perso.

§ 57

(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft ( §§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.

antonio


----------



## Barschli (17. April 2010)

*AW: Darf ich schon los?*

Bei uns in NRW war das sogar eine Prüfungsfrage! Ohne Fischereischein (blauer Schein) + Fischereierlaubnisschein (Tageskarte) darf man nicht angeln. 
Der Prüfungsbeleg ist lediglich um nachzuweisen, ob einem der Fischereischein überhaupt zusteht. Also nur ein Nachweis der abgelegten Prüfung.

Wie das in anderen Bundesländern aussieht weiß ich natürlich nicht. Obwohl das doch auch in den Prüfungsseminaren erklärt werden müsste?;+


----------

